# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Cà Mau tự túc?

## Alyaj

Bạn mình muốn đi Cà Mau. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cà Mau tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## khampha123

*Chào b**ạ**n, mình xin chia s**ẽ** v**ớ**i b**ạ**n m**ộ**t s**ố** thông tin cho chuy**ế**n du l**ị**ch “ b**ụ**i” Cà Mau c**ủ**a b**ạ**n nhé:*
*V**ề** ph**ươ**ng ti**ệ**n:*
*1- Sài Gòn – Cà Mau : Đi xe củ**a Mai Linh. Bế**n xe củ**a nó ở** Xa Cả**ng Miề**n Tây như**ng văn phòng là nơ**i bán vé nằ**m trên đườ**ng Lê Hồ**ng Phong – Tạ**i đó có xe taxi Mai Linh chở** cô ra bế**n lên xe. Nó chạ**y suố**t đêm. Giờ** nào cũng có xe.*
*2 – Cà Mau đi tàu cao tố**c xuố**ng Năm Căn. Chuyế**n cuố**i cùng lúc 14h30” chiề**u. Tạ**i Năm Căn có chuyế**n tàu ra Đấ**t Mũi (Xóm Đấ**t Mũi cách Mũi Cà Mau 4km đườ**ng bộ**) cuố**i cùng trong ngày là 16h30”. Ra đế**n xóm Rạ**ch Tàu tứ**c xóm Đấ**t Mũi ấ**y là khoả**ng 2 tiế**ng đi tàu cao tố**c. Đế**n xóm Đấ**t Mũi thì mớ**i đi xe ôm ra Mũi Cà Mau đượ**c. (Cô phả**i bả**o là tôi ra Khu du lị**ch Mũi Cà Mau thì dân ở** đó ngườ**i ta mớ**i hiể**u là ra Mũi Cà Mau)….*
*3 – Ở** Năm Căn có rấ**t nhiề**u vỏ** lãi cho thuê ra Xóm đấ**t Mũi nế**u bị** chậ**m tàu cao tố**c, nế**u bị** lỡ** tàu thì thuê vỏ** lãi mà đi, như**ng nhớ** là phả**i thuê loạ**i to (10 ngườ**i đi) . Tiề**n thuê khoả**ng 300 ngàn (giá anh đã thuê) Đừ**ng đi vỏ** lãi nhỏ** và đi đêm khuya, cự**c kỳ nguy hiể**m vì sóng to dễ** lậ**t, lạ**i có thể** bị** võ lãi hoặ**c thuyề**n khác đâm vào (Loạ**i vỏ** lãi nhỏ** không có đèn pha, sông Cái Lớ**n nuyư**óc ròng vào ban đêm như**ng không vì thế** mà kém nguy hiể**m, chỉ** cầ**n có chiế**c vỏ** lãi lớ**n nào chạ**y qua, sóng củ**a nó cũng khiế**n chiế**c vỏ** lãi nhỏ** tròng chành như** sắ**p bị** lậ**t…Nguy hiể**m lắ**m)*
*4- Ngủ** thì phả**i ngủ** ở** Mũi Cà Mau hoặ**c xóm đấ**t Mũi.*
*Về** chổ** ở**:*
*Giá phòng tạ**i đây dao độ**ng từ** 250.000 – 500.000 đồ**ng. Mộ**t số** khách sạ**n bạ**n có thể** tham khả**o như** sau: khách sạ**n Đông Anh, Song Ngọ**c, Hả**i Châu, Siêu Thị**… Nên chọ**n phòng theo trụ**c đườ**ng dự** tính tham quan và nên liên hệ** đặ**t phòng trướ**c.*
*Đặ**c sả**n:*
*Nhữ**ng món ăn không nên quên khi đế**n vùng đấ**t này là rùa rang muố**i, chả** trứ**ng mự**c, vọ**p nướ**ng chấ**m muố**i tiêu hay các món ngon từ** ba khía Rạ**ch Gố**c như** làm mắ**m, luộ**c sả** ăn cùng nướ**c chấ**m; lẩ**u mắ**m đượ**c nấ**u từ** cá đồ**ng dùng chung vớ**i hàng chụ**c loạ**i rau khác nhau.*
*Các món mua về** làm quà gồ**m khô tôm, khô cá bổ**i…*
*Các đị**a đị**a điể**m  tham quan:*
*Cà Mau nổ**i tiế**ng vớ**i Mũi tàu, nơ**i duy nhấ**t trên đấ**t liề**n củ**a nướ**c ta ngắ**m mặ**t trờ**i mọ**c ở** biể**n phía Đông và lặ**n ở** biể**n phía Tây. Ngoài trả**i nghiệ**m cả**m giác này, hành trình lý thú trên ca nô ra mũi, việ**c tranh nhau leo lên tháp vòng ngắ**m cả**nh, chụ**p hình ở** cộ**t tọ**a độ** hay thưở**ng thứ**c nhữ**ng món ngon sẽ** khiế**n chuyế**n đi càng thú vị**.*
*Bên cạ**nh Mũi Tàu, bạ**n có thể** đế**n Khai Long, mua trái cây, nướ**c uố**ng ở** chợ** trên sông, khám phá rừ**ng đướ**c, tắ**m biể**n, thả** mình trên bãi cát hay thưở**ng thứ**c nhữ**ng món ăn dân dã. Đế**n Hòn Đá Bạ**c ngắ**m vô số** nhữ**ng viên đá granit xế**p chồ**ng lên nhau, tạ**o thành nhữ**ng hình thù hế**t sứ**c độ**c đáo như**: sân tiên, giế**ng nướ**c tiên, bàn chân tiên, bàn tay tiên… Lang thang ở** cụ**m đả**o Hòn Khoai tuyệ**t đẹ**p, chiêm ngưỡ**ng ngọ**n hả**i đăng có vị** trí quan trọ**ng tọ**a lạ**c tạ**i đây.*
*Bạ**n cũng có thể** tạ**t vào đầ**m Thị** Tườ**ng gắ**n liề**n vớ**i nhiề**u chiế**n tích lị**ch sử** và huyề**n thoạ**i đẹ**p. Nơ**i đây cũng đượ**c nhiề**u du khách yêu thích vớ**i cả**nh đẹ**p rấ**t yên tĩnh và thanh bình. Hay ghé các sân chim như** sân chim trong thành phố**, sân chim Cà Mau, sân chim Ngọ**c Hiể**n, ngắ**m bứ**c tranh yên bình củ**a nhữ**ng đàn chim về** tổ** cũng như** thưở**ng thứ**c bữ**a tiệ**c thị**t chim thị**nh soạ**n.*
*Ngoài ra, đừ**ng quên khám phá Vườ**n Quố**c gia Mũi Cà Mau và rừ**ng U Minh, thu vào tầ**m mắ**t vẻ** đẹ**p củ**a các khu rừ**ng ngậ**p mặ**n hay khám phá hệ** thố**ng độ**ng thự**c vậ**t phong phú, lạ** lẫ**m.*
*Vậ**t dụ**ng mang theo:*
*Quầ**n áo gọ**n gàng, giày, dép bệ**t để** tiệ**n di chuyể**n.*
*Mang áo gió, áo chố**ng nóng, khăn bị**t mặ**t, kính, găng tay để** chố**ng nắ**ng và phòng trườ**ng hợ**p đi đêm lạ**nh.*
*Không nên mang theo các đồ** quý có giá trị**: nhẫ**n, lắ**c, dây truyề**n...*
*Hạ**n chế** mang theo nhiề**u tiề**n trong ngườ**i.*
*Mua sẵ**n các túi ni lông to để** đự**ng balô, các túi nhỏ** để** đự**ng quầ**n áo.*
*Tthuố**c xị**t hoặ**c bôi chố**ng muỗ**i là không thể** thiế**u đượ**c*
*Các loạ**i thuố**c hay dụ**ng cụ** y tế** cơ** bả**n nhấ**t.*
*Chúc bạ**n có chuyế**n đi vui, bổ** ích.*
*Mọ**i chi tiế**t vui lòng liên hệ** Diễ**m; 0934.096.055*
*Email: kieudiem@fiditour.com*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Mũi Cà Mau là nơi duy nhất trên bờ của nước ta có thể ngắm mặt trời mọc trên biển Đông và lặn ở biển phía Tây.*

*Di chuyển*

Du khách đến thành phố Cà Mau có thể đi bằng đường bộ (350 km từ TP.HCM) hay đường sông (130 km từ Cần Thơ) và đường hàng không tại sân bay Cà Mau.

_Với phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách, vé tàu hay vé máy bay tại các đại lý vé. Khi mua nên tìm hiểu luôn về thời gian xuất bến, lịch trình cụ thể, các điểm có thể đi qua.

_Với phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay ô tô)_

Từ Sài Gòn, có thể xuất phát theo hai hướng là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm (Q.6) hay Q.7 (hướng cao tốc Trung Lương).

Các du khách di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân từ Sài Gòn – Cà Mau thường đi và về trên hai cung đường khác nhau để kết hợp tham quan các tỉnh.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, tuân thủ theo các quy định an toàn đường bộ như mũ bảo hiểm, bao tay, kính, tốc độ xe… Mang theo điện thoại có chức năng định vị để tiện di chuyển.

Phương tiện di chuyển từ giữa các địa điểm của Cà Mau chủ yếu là ca nô hay thuyền.

*Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Mỗi mùa, Cà Mau lại mang một vẻ đẹp khác nhau để bạn khám phá và tìm hiểu. Song nếu đến vào tháng 7-8 âm lịch, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức cái ngon đúng vị của ba khía Rạch Gốc.

*Nhà hàng, khách sạn*

Giá phòng tại đây dao động từ 250.000 – 500.000 đồng. Một số khách sạn bạn có thể tham khảo như sau: khách sạn Đông Anh, Song Ngọc, Hải Châu, Siêu Thị… Nên chọn phòng theo trục đường dự tính tham quan và nên liên hệ đặt phòng trước.

*Đặc sản Cà Mau*

Những món ăn không nên quên khi đến vùng đất này là rùa rang muối, chả trứng mực, vọp nướng chấm muối tiêu hay các món ngon từ ba khía Rạch Gốc như làm mắm, luộc sả ăn cùng nước chấm; lẩu mắm được nấu từ cá đồng dùng chung với hàng chục loại rau khác nhau.

Các món mua về làm quà gồm khô tôm, khô cá bổi…

*Các điểm tham quan tại Cà Mau*

Cà Mau nổi tiếng với Mũi tàu, nơi duy nhất trên đất liền của nước ta ngắm mặt trời mọc ở biển phía Đông và lặn ở biển phía Tây. Ngoài trải nghiệm cảm giác này, hành trình lý thú trên ca nô ra mũi, việc tranh nhau leo lên tháp vòng ngắm cảnh, chụp hình ở cột tọa độ hay thưởng thức những món ngon sẽ khiến chuyến đi càng thú vị.

Bên cạnh Mũi Tàu, bạn có thể đến Khai Long, mua trái cây, nước uống ở chợ trên sông, khám phá rừng đước, tắm biển, thả mình trên bãi cát hay thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã. Đến Hòn Đá Bạc ngắm vô số những viên đá granit xếp chồng lên nhau, tạo thành những hình thù hết sức độc đáo như: sân tiên, giếng nước tiên, bàn chân tiên, bàn tay tiên… Lang thang ở cụm đảo Hòn Khoai tuyệt đẹp, chiêm ngưỡng ngọn hải đăng có vị trí quan trọng tọa lạc tại đây.

Bạn cũng có thể tạt vào đầm Thị Tường gắn liền với nhiều chiến tích lịch sử và huyền thoại đẹp. Nơi đây cũng được nhiều du khách yêu thích với cảnh đẹp rất yên tĩnh và thanh bình. Hay ghé các sân chim như sân chim trong thành phố, sân chim Cà Mau, sân chim Ngọc Hiển, ngắm bức tranh yên bình của những đàn chim về tổ cũng như thưởng thức bữa tiệc thịt chim thịnh soạn.

Ngoài ra, đừng quên khám phá Vườn Quốc gia Mũi Cà Mau và rừng U Minh, thu vào tầm mắt vẻ đẹp của các khu rừng ngập mặn hay khám phá hệ thống động thực vật phong phú, lạ lẫm.

*Mang gì khi đến Cà Mau?*

Quần áo gọn gàng, giày, dép bệt để tiện di chuyển.

Mang áo gió, áo chống nóng, khăn bịt mặt, kính, găng tay để chống nắng và phòng trường hợp đi đêm lạnh.

Không nên mang theo các đồ quý có giá trị: nhẫn, lắc, dây truyền...

Hạn chế mang theo nhiều tiền trong người.

Mua sẵn các túi ni lông to để đựng balô, các túi nhỏ để đựng quần áo.

Tthuốc xịt hoặc bôi chống muỗi là không thể thiếu được

Các loại thuốc hay dụng cụ y tế cơ bản nhất.

*Các cung đường khám phá Cà Mau:*

HCM (QL1A) - Tân An - Trung Lương - Cần Thơ - Bạc Liêu - Cà Mau

HCM - Trung Lương - Vĩnh Long – Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng – Cà Mau

HCM (QL1) - Tân An - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Trà Vinh – Châu Đốc – Cà Mau


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cà Mau click vào *du lịch Cà Mau* - *du lich Ca Mau*

----------


## hangnt

*Đến Cà Mau không chỉ để chu du ngắm cảnh mà còn là mong ước của rất nhiều người được một lần đến với nơi cuối cùng của tổ quốc, để được biết rằng đất nước ta xinh đẹp như thế nào, 4 cột mốc ở 4 cực của Việt Nam luôn là mục tiêu hàng đầu của những người say mê du lịch. Didau.Org đã tổng hợp các kinh nghiệm du lịch Cà Mau tự tục từ nhiều nguôn cho bạn tham khảo*


*Các cách để đến Cà mau*

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Sài Gòn sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

*Đường bộ*

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cà Mau như:

Xe KIM YẾN Chạy tuyến Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Cần Thơ - Sài Gòn, loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ (xe 45 chỗ chỉ chạy ban đêm, xuất bến ở hai đầu lúc 21h - chất lượng cao).

Tại Sài Gòn, đón trả khách tại trạm 55 đường số 2, cư xá Bình Thới-P8-Q11 hoặc bến xe miền Tây. Điện thoại (08) 6278.3225 - 6651.3115 hoặc 0915.756.777 - 0913.783.862. Với xe 45 chỗ chỉ đến bến xe miền Tây.

Tại Cần Thơ, quầy vé trong bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, đón tiễn khách tận nhà trong nội ô miễn phí. Điện thoại (0710) 376.9.376 - 373.9.373.

Tại Bạc Liêu, quầy vé trong bến xe Bạc Liêu, đón trả khách tại đây. Điện thoại (0781) 395.6305.

Xe TUẤN HƯNG: Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ. Xuất bến liên tục mỗi giờ. Riện xe 45 chỗ xuất bến hàng ngày ở hai đầu vào lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối. Đưa rước khách tận nhà trong nội thành. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm ở Sài Gòn. Điện thoại đặt vé trước và ngồi đúng số ghế.

Tuyến Sài Gòn Cà Mau đi thẳng khoảng 7 đến 8 tiếng, tuyến Cần Thơ Cà Mau có ghé bến xe Bạc Liêu để đón trả khách. Loại xe 45 chỗ ngồi và xe 28 ghế nằm đời mới hàng ngày xuất phát lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối tại Cà Mau và Sài Gòn. Giá vé ghế nằm: 140.000đ. Ghế ngồi 120.000đ.

Sài Gòn: đón trả khách tại 245 Thái Phiên, Q11 và bến xe miền Tây (có đón khách tại nhà ở các quận nội thành). Điện thoại (08) 39.63.63.63.

Cần Thơ: 25 Trần Phú, P.Cái Khế và phòng vé bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, bến xe 91B, điện thoại (0710) 3.769.769.

Bạc Liêu: Bến xe Bạc Liêu, điện thoại (0781) 3.83.83.83. Cà Mau: 75 Nguyễn Tãi-P9 và quầy vé bến xe, điện thoại (0780) 3.66.77.88.

Xe HOÀNG XUÂN: Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Xe 15 chỗ và 29 chỗ. Xuất bến nhiều chuyến trong ngày.

Tại Sài Gòn: 487 Lê Hồng Phong-P2-Q10. Điện thoại (08) 3833.7101 hoặc bến xe miền Tây (08)3751.0281. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (08) 3835.0917. Đón trả khách tại trạm Lê Hồng Phong và bến xe miền Tây, có xe trung chuyển khách miễn phí giữa hai nơi này. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm miễn phí.

Tại Cần Thơ: 71 Trần Phú-Phường Cái Khế. Điện thoại (0710) 375.1751 hoặc phòng vé bến xe (0710) 378.1688. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0710) 376.3678.

Tại Bạc Liêu: Bến xe Bạc Liêu Quốc lộ 1A, điện thoại (0781) 3.955.955. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0781)3.949.009.

Tại Cà Mau: 456 Lý Thường Kiệt-P6. Điện thoại (0780)3.567.567. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0780) 3.565.567.

Tại Rạch Giá: (0773) 3.895.896. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa số 13 Mậu Thân-Vĩnh Thanh - Rạch Giá.

Xe MAI LINH: Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29. Bộ phận chăm sóc khách hàng: (08) 38 35 79 79.

Cà Mau: Bến xe Cà Mau, QL1 (Lý Thường Kiệt) ĐT (0780)3888888. Tại Cà Mau xuất bến từ 5h đến 18h mỗi tiếng một chuyến.

*Đường không*

Hãng Vietnam Airlines có chuyến bay mỗi ngày từ TPHCM đi Cà Mau mất 45 phút với giá vé 680.000VNĐ

*Đường thủy*

Tất cả các hãng xe cũng như máy bay chỉ thả bạn ở trung tâm thành phố Cà Mau. Nếu bạn muốn đi từ Cà Mau đến Đất Mũi, bạn phải bắt xe để ra bến tàu cao tốc. Tàu cao tốc sẽ đưa bạn đến Đất Mũi trong thời gian 2 tiếng với giá vé vào khoảng 100.000VN

*Khách sạn ở Cà Mau*

Khu vực trung tâm Cà Mau gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: Hùng Vương, Lý Thường Kiệt, Trần Hưng Đạo, Phan Ngọc Hiền, Ngô Quyền ...

_Khách sạn giá rẻ_

Khách sạn Thân Sơn
Giá phòng từ 80.000-230.000Đ
23 Phan Ngọc Hiển, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3815 825

Khách sạn Cà Mau
Giá phòng từ 120.000-220.000Đ
20 Phan Ngọc Hiển, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3831 165

Khách sạn Quốc Nam
Giá phòng từ 120.000-250.000Đ
23 Phan Bội Châu, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3827 281

Khách sạn Cà Mau Trade Union
Giá phòng từ 130.000-300.000Đ
23 Lưu Tấn Tài, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3825 037

Khách sạn Sông Ngọc
Giá phòng từ 15.000-250.000Đ
2B Hùng Vương, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3817 303

_Khách sạn trung bình_

Khách sạn Phương Nam
Giá phòng từ 170.000-240.000Đ
91 Phan Đình Phùng, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3831 752

Khách sạn Quốc Tế
Giá phòng từ 200.000-700.000Đ
179 Phan Ngọc Hiển, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3826 745

Khách sạn Ánh Nguyệt
Giá phòng từ 16-69$
207 Phan Ngọc Hiển, TP Cà Mau. ĐT: (0780) 3867 666

_Danh sách các khách sạn ở Cà Mau chưa biết giá_

Khách sạn Best CM ***
Địa chỉ: 463C Nguyễn Trãi, P. 9, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3829 828 Fax: 3829 818

Khách sạn Siêu Thị Cà Mau ***
Địa chỉ: 1 Hùng Vương, P.7, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3836 876 Fax: 3836 880   

Khách sạn Công đoàn Cà Mau **
Địa chỉ: 9 Lưu Tấn Tài, P.5, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3833 245 Fax: 3830 873   

Khách sạn Diễm Quỳnh **
Địa chỉ: 459D Nguyễn Trãi, phường 9, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3591 243 Fax: 3819 242

Khách sạn Hải Châu **
Địa chỉ: 229 Hùng Vương, phường 7, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3834 597 Fax: 3834 619   

Khách sạn Hoàng Gia **
Địa chỉ: 29 Trần Hưng Đạo, P5, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3819 999 Fax: 3815 858

Khách sạn Song Ngọc **
Địa chỉ: 2B Hùng Vương, Phường 7, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3817 303 Fax: 3817 307

Khách sạn Hương Sen *
Địa chỉ: 119 Lý Thường Kiệt, phường 6, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3831 562   

Khách sạn Á Đông I
Địa chỉ: 133A Nguyễn Tất Thành, phường 8, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3828 260   

Khách sạn Công Đoàn Năm Căn
Địa chỉ: 25 KV1, Khóm 1, TT.Nam Căn, H.Năm Căn
Điện thoại: 3730 510

Khách sạn Hòa Long
Địa chỉ: 70 Nguyễn Trãi, phường 9, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3833 489   

Khách sạn Huỳnh Như
Địa chỉ: 226 Lý Thường Kiệt, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3833 332

Khách sạn Năm Căn
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Năm Căn, huyện Năm Căn
Điện thoại: 3730 510 Fax: 3730 763   

Khách sạn Phước Nguyên I
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Thới Bình, huyện Thới Bình
Điện thoại: 3860 975 Fax: 3860 099

Khách sạn Song Hùng
Địa chỉ: 28 Phan Ngọc Hiển, phường 2, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3831 285 Fax: 3831 790

Khách sạn Thái Hoàng
Địa chỉ: 345B Nguyễn Trãi, P9, Tp. Cà Mau
Điện thoại: 3591 777/ 3591 591 Fax: 3819 115

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm vui chơi*

_Vườn chim Cà Mau_

Vị trí: Thuộc huyện Đầm Dơi, cách thành phố Cà Mau khoảng 45km về phía đông nam.

Đặc điểm: Đây là nơi cư ngụ của các loại cò.

_Rừng U Minh_

Vị trí: Rừng U Minh nằm sát vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc hai tỉnh Kiên Giang và Cà Mau.

Đặc điểm: Rừng U Minh là kiểu rừng rất đặc thù, được xếp hạng độc đáo và quí hiếm trên thế giới.

_Hòn Đá Bạc_

Vị trí: Hòn Đá Bạc thuộc xóm Kinh Hòn, xã Khánh Bình Tây, huyện Trần Văn Thời, tỉnh Cà Mau, cách Tp. Cà Mau 50km đường thủy.

Đặc điểm: Hòn Đá Bạc có diện tích 6,43ha, là cụm đảo đẹp gồm ba đảo nằm sát bờ biển.

_Mũi Cà Mau_

Vị trí: Mũi Cà Mau thuộc huyện Ngọc Hiển, tỉnh Cà Mau, cách Tp. Cà Mau 118km bằng đường thủy.

Đặc điểm: Mũi Cà Mau là nơi duy nhất trên đất liền Việt Nam du khách thấy mặt trời mọc trên biển Đông và lặn ở biển phía Tây.

_Đình Tân Hưng_

Vị trí: Đình Tân Hưng thuộc ấp Xóm Lớn, xã Lý Văn Lâm, Tp. Cà Mau, tỉnh Cà Mau, cách trung tâm Tp. Cà Mau 4km về phía nam, trên tuyến kênh rạch Rập, đường đi huyện Cái Nước.

Đặc điểm: Đình được bộ Văn hoá Thông tin công nhận là di tích năm 1992.

_Chùa Quan Âm_

Vị trí: 84/4 đường Rạch Chùa, phường 4, Tp. Cà Mau, tỉnh Cà Mau.

Đặc điểm: Kiến trúc chùa hiện nay do Hoà thượng Thiện Tường và Thiện Đức xây vào năm 1936. Trong chùa có bia dựng "Sắc tứ Quan Âm cổ tự" và tháp Hoà thượng Trí Tâm.

_Vườn chim trong thành phố_

Vị trí: Vườn chim trong thành phố nằm ở Công viên văn hóa (còn gọi là Lâm Viên 19/5), thuộc Tp. Cà Mau, tỉnh Cà Mau, cách trung tâm thành phố chừng 2km về phía tây.

Đặc điểm: Vườn chim trong thành phố là nơi hội tụ nhiều loài chim.

_Sân chim Ngọc Hiển_

Vị trí: Sân chim Ngọc Hiển thuộc huyện Ngọc Hiển, tỉnh Cà Mau.

Đặc điểm: Sân chim Ngọc Hiển là điểm du lịch sinh thái và nghiên cứu về các loài chim trong môi trường sinh thái tự nhiên được bảo vệ tốt của Cà Mau.

_Đảo Hòn Khoai_

Vị trí: Hòn Khoai thuộc huyện Ngọc Hiển, tỉnh Cà Mau, cách đất liền 14,6km, nằm về phía tây nam thị trấn Năm Căn.

Đặc điểm: Hòn Khoai là đảo đá, đồi và rừng còn gần như nguyên vẹn với nhiều loại gỗ quí, động thực vật phong phú, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã lôi cuốn.

*Ăn uống ở Cà Mau*

_Cơm:_

Mình biết quán cơm trưa Huy Phát; Cầu mới chạy xuống hướng tượng đài; quán nằm bên tay phải; khi xe vừa chạy gần tới vòng xuyến là ở bên tay phải bạn đó; Quán này giá bình dân: Cơm dĩa: 10.000đ/dĩa ; Cơm phần: 15.000đ/phần. Thức ăn tương đối phong phú cho khách chọn lựa.

Quán cơm Nhà khách Cà Mau, 15.000đ một phần, muốn nhậu cũng có luôn.

Cơm tấm Dung Phường 6,bán buổi tối ,12k/dĩa.Ngon hơn các nơi khác ở Cà mau.

Quán cơm Triều Châu (đường trước quán 257 chạy thẳng xuống hướng chùa Phật Tổ), có cá lóc, chẽm nấu chua, cá rô, lóc kho khô, cơm đùi gà chiên,... giá 20.000-30.000 đồng/phần, tùy loại.

sau lưng siêu thị có quán cơm sường buổi sáng rất ngon, giá khoảng 15-18k.

Quán Cơm - Cháo kế bên KS Hòa Long - P9: Cháo 8000đ/tô - Cơm 15.000 rất ngon.

Bánh tầm + cơm P2 - Kế tiệm điện Nhân: Cơm + Bánh tầm: 15K/mỗi thứ

Bánh tầm chuyên nghiệp: Góc ngã 3 Trường TH Nguyễn Tạo và đường cặp mé sông (quán nằm trên mặt lộ sát bên Chi Nhánh Vietin bank): 15k/dĩa bánh tằm.

_ĂN SÁNG:_

1. Bún bò: đường Phan Đình Phùng, gần ngã 4 Ngô Quyền
2. Cháo lòng Ái (chính gốc Bắc), lòng heo hấp: qua cầu Gành Hào, rẽ tay trái, vào khoảng 100m phía bên tay phải. Giá: ~30k
3. Hủ tiếu Nhân quán: đường Bùi Thị Trường, ngay góc BTT-Trần Hưng Đạo. Giá:
4. Vịt nấu chao quán Kiều Hiển ở p5, ngã tư trường Hùng Vương rẽ phải khoảng 100m.
5. bán bánh tầm xíu mại ngay ngã 3 Lê Lợi, Lý Bôn, Phường 2 gần chùa Bà điểm sáng ok giá rẻ 7.000.
6. Hủ tíu mì Phú Hải! 144B Nguyễn Tất Thành! Ngon bổ rẻ. Sạch sẻ. Ăn một lần muốn ăn lần nữa. 8k một tô.
7. Bún bò huế, 12k, chất lượng, vệ sinh, ngang cafe MV , f4.
8. Phở 113 đường Bùi Thị Trường phương 5-12k/1tô.Hương vị giống Phở Bắc, nước súp đậm chất xương. Nói chung ở đất Cà Mau này ăn phở như vậy là OK.

_ĂN TRƯA, ĂN TỐI_

1. Quán Kim Ngân (phong cách Sài Gòn): đường Bùi Thị Trường.
2. Cơm gà Kỳ Phong: đường Nguyễn Trãi(khúc giữa Ngô Quyền - Phan Ngọc Hiển)
3. Cơm trưa Huy Phát: gần tượng đài.
4. Quán chay: đường Phan Đình Phùng

GÀ

1.Tân Tân Quán - Qua cầu Gành Hào - F8 (ai biết update địachỉ dùm nha)
2. Gà 5 Gianh: F8
3. Quán 4 Gà: F4
4. gà luộc sả của Quán Tư Gà đường Trần Văn Thời - P5.
5. gà hấp bắp chuối ở quán 279 đường vào sân vận động.
6. Ở Ngã Tư sung sương có 2 quán gà giá hấp dẫn mà gà cũng ngon lắm ,đó là quán Ba Thơ & Tư Gà.Còn ở gần trường Hùng Vương có quán Dũng Râu

BÊ

Bê thui 64: đường Ngô Quyền

DÊ

Lẩu dê Phát Cường: đường Ngô Quyền

MỰC

Mực 7 món: đường Nguyễn Du - F5. Quán này bán luôn lẩu cá đuối, cá nhám. Giá:~30K - 50K

Quán Nhậu

Bà con chạy thẳng một mạch lên Tắc Vân , qua cầu Tắc Vân hơn 500m có một quán Ốc ven đường rất rất ngon mà rất rất rẻ.

quán Cầy Hùng ở bờ hồ p8 vừa rẻ vừa ngon.

cầy tơ Không Quên ở gần bến xe . ở quán này đủ cầy 7 món .

nếu là dân ăn nhậu tung hoành lúc xưa là dãy NAM SƯƠNG vía von quán vỉa hè rất vui! nay banh xác! hiện giờ đang HOT là dãi cầu HUỲNH THÚC KHÁNG và dải p8 cống HỘI ĐỒNG NGUYÊN vào( cống nay có thể nhìu ng ko bít) gần quán nhậu ĐÂT PHƯƠNG NAM, còn quán tăng 2 là dải đg NGUYỄN TRÃI P9 rất pro!

TRÂU : TÈO TRÂU p4 đg lên cống cà mau.

BÒ: lẩu bò P4 gần sân kho 7 cũ.

DÊ: PHÁT CƯỜNG, SÀI GÒN, BÀU SEN. đg NGÔ QUYỀN.

GÀ : TƯ GÀ, 3 THơ, P5, HOT giờ là NĂM DANH P8 đg vào CẢNG CÁ

MỰC CÁC loại thủy sản BIỂN: MỰC BẢY MÓN P5 đg lên cống cà mau.

ỐC các loại vọp, sò biển đủ loại: THẰNG BƯỜM đg NGUYỄN TRÃI P9.

CÁ KÈO các loại cá đồng: lẩu mắm đồng quê P5 gần sở công an tỉnh.

VỊT: cháo vịt xiêm và các món khác quán CHÁO VỊT XIÊM lý thường kiệt P6.

HEO: con này ngán muốn món lạ LẨU SỌ HEO LÝ THƯỜNG KIỆT P6 ngang ủy ban P6.

HEO RỪNG: GIA ĐỊNH cầu HUỲNH THÚC KHÁNG!

CHÓ: KHÔNG QUÊN P6, HÙNG CẦY P8!và các dãi P5.

MÈO: TIỂU HỔ P8 đg NGUYỄN TẤT THÀNH.

CHÁO: CHÁO P4, ngay kho 7 cũ.

RÙA RẮN: HAI QUAN P1. quán Sơn lùn kế bên đất phương nam

CHIM CÒ: SƠ RI, SÁU LẾN P5 cống cà mau.

VIP hơn thì ĐẤT PHƯƠNG NAM p8, ẨM THỰC 70 p5, AB P9, ....

Chuột -bốn phương ( tắc vân)

*Mua sắm*

Chợ nổi Cà Mau bán rất nhiều loại hàng hóa cũng như một loại hàng nổi tiếng là chiếu rong, những ghe chiếu đã trở thành cảm hứng để soạn giả Viễn Châu thuở nào viết nên bài ca vọng cổ Tình anh bán chiếu.

Chợ Đất Mũi, trung tâm mua bán của vùng Đất Mũi Cà Mau

----------

